# friends widebody b14



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

this is my friends b14....tell me what you guys think.....let me know if you 
EXTERIOR

Carbon Fiber Hood 
’97 Civic Custom Widebody Kit 
Sensei Front Bumper 
Extreme Rear Bumper 
APR Mini Drag Black Spoiler 
Shaved Door Moldings & Key Holes 
Custom Side Skirts Fabricated with Stock Side-Skirts molded with Civic Stock Side-Skirts 
Body Work by "Molding King" Mike Holguin & Paint Done by Hanko at Hanko's Autobody 
Graphics Designed by Chuy Chavez R.I.P and Provided by Zack Nehme at C&R Repographics 
ROLLIN' ON

18” X 7.5” Velox Nova Wheels 
Wrapped with Falken ZE502 Tires 215/35/ZR18 
SUSPENSION

Arospeed Coilovers 
Tenzo R Top Engine Strut Bar 
INTERIOR

A Pair of Tenzo R Red Racing Seats 
Full Interior Wrapped with Tenzo R Cloth Material. Custom Back Passenger Seats From Camaro 
Custom Interior Provided by Manny's Upholstery 
AUDIO SYSTEM

2 12” JL Audio W0 Subwoofers 
Kenwood KDC-MP919 Head Unit 
Custom Fabricated Center Console with Molded 5.5” Monitor 
Custom Mounted PS2 Game Console in the Glove Compartment Location 
2 PPI Amplifiers 
Custom Fiberglass Enclosure Located in the Trunk w/ 2 Subwoofers 
Monitor Molded in Trunk Enclosure


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Very nice :thumbup: I like the BMW look in the front.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Like: taillights, headlights, body kit, graphic, rims, dual exhaust

Dislike: grille, turn signals, hvac center console, sppoiler, movie in his DVD player, stickers, shift knob, aerospeed coilovers and mostly the thought of spending money to put a TV in your trunk... I'm the kind of guy that likes functionality...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> Like: taillights, headlights, body kit, graphic, rims, dual exhaust
> 
> Dislike: grille, turn signals, hvac center console, sppoiler, movie in his DVD player, stickers, shift knob, aerospeed coilovers and mostly the thought of spending money to put a TV in your trunk... I'm the kind of guy that likes functionality...


it was just a show car


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I know  which is why I can be so critical of it... if it wasnt a show car then I would give it a :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

very unique ride!..Likin the Touring Car look..

so how fast does it go?


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Damn... i never thought a wide body kit would look that good on a 200sx. That has to be one of the best b14s ive ever seen, and i know my body styling for them very well! One of the best.
Great Job!

makes me wunna get one for mine eventualy!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Exalta said:


> very unique ride!..Likin the Touring Car look..
> 
> so how fast does it go?



it is a manual SR20 powered 200.......last i checked with him, he only had an intake.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> it is a manual SR20 powered 200.......last i checked with him, he only had an intake.


yeah thats all it had, he didn't care about performance


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i mean, its cool i guess...but i have a show car too, and i know first hand that speed gets more respect by the judges...so...once he makes the shit fast, itll be nice...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm a fan of custom work. Definitely unique. Great job!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im a bigger fan of simplicity...so the graphics and all the stickers dont cut it with me...and i like to see engine work done...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I agree, but it's still nice work. You can't always have everything done to your car you want. I can only imagine that he would want all the performance goodies as well, but went all out show.  As you can tell from my ride, I also am a big fan of simplicity and engine work!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea it LOOKS cool, besides the graphics and shit...but it would look even better with a T3 turbo on it HAHA


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that's pretty tight! the whole molded trim around the tv and hvac just looks too bubbly if that makes sence. too big of and area molded.
those tails look hottt, reminds me of seans, only for the 200sx.

lovin the wheels. *bling bling*

im really surprised the rear bumper isn't molded in yet, errr. shaved.
very nice lookin b-14. ricey, but it serves its purpose. and atleast its an ser!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tell him he definately needs to get rid of the big SE-R badget cuz its tacky... i like the body kit, rims, carbon fibre hood, seats, the rear pretty much especially with the dual exhaust(i love that look even though its not functional)
i dont like the hvac with dvd.. kinda chinsey looking, all the stickers and vinyl the racing wing.. not my style.. overall its nice but like some of the guys here said.needs some performance. judges love that..


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

I am confused, 3 series BMW's aren't that expensive  

James


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i mean, its cool i guess...but i have a show car too, and i know first hand that speed gets more respect by the judges...so...once he makes the shit fast, itll be nice...


 :thumbup:


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nice 
he needs to lose the wing though I think the stock spoiler will flow better with the body style  :fluffy:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Wasnt this car in HCI sometime this past year? I know Ive seen it....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Much respect to the custom work, overall it's pretty clean... nice job.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, it was in HCI a while back.

It's a pretty nice B14. I really wished he'd made the trip up to San Mateo last fall for IRev. I would of liked to see it in person.

There are some things on it that don't sit well with me, but I'm sure he likes it, and that's what really matters.

DryBoy, when you spend 10 - 12 hours sitting behind your car at car shows, a screen in your trunk can be your best friend.


----------

